# Super Truck Series



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

The Super Truck Series is a proxy race sponsored by JWL Slot Cars. The trucks will be JJslots 1/43 Semi's (Cab Only) Our Schedule is set and the series will start Nov 6 In North Carolina and finish up in California in May with one stop through Austria Europe along the way. These Trucks also run on 1/32 scale tracks. visit http://www.jwlslotcars.net/SuperTruckSeries.html for rules, Prizes and details










Thanks, Jeff


----------

